# قصة اكتشاف الماء الثقيل



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

قصة إكتشاف الماء الثقيل 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


يعتبر الماء الثقيل من أهم ركائز الصناعات النووية، حيث يلعب دورا هاما في تبريد المفاعلات النووية وتنظيم سير التفاعلات الذرية فيها.
يعود اكتشاف الماء الثقيل إلى عام 1932 عندما لوحظ اختلاف طيف هذا الماء عن طيف الماء العادي، وقد بينت التجارب التي أجريت لاحقا وجود ثلاثة نظائر للهيدروجين وهي : 1- الهيدروجين الأحادي والذي تحتوي ذرته على إلكترون واحد وبروتون واحد ولا يوجد فيه نيوترونات وعدده الذري واحد ووزنه الذري واحد ويعرف أوكسيد هذا الهيدروجين بالماء الخفيف H2o 

2- الهيدروجين الثنائي ( الديوتيريوم 2 ) والذي تحتوي ذرته على إلكترون واحد وبروتون واحد ونيوترون واحد وعدده الذري واحد ووزنه الذري اثنين ويعرف أكسيده بالماء الثقيل الثنائي D2o .
3- الهيدروجين الثلاثي ( التريتيوم 3 ) والذي تحتوي ذرته على إلكترون واحد وبروتون واحد ونيوترونيين وعدده الذري واحد ووزنه الذري ثلاثة ويعرف أكسيده بالماء الثقيل الثلاثي T2o .
وتحتوي البحار والمحيطات في العالم على نسب قليلة جدا من الديوتيريوم والتريتيوم، قد تبلغ 1 غم لكل 30 ألف غرام من ماء البحر، كما يوجد الماء الثقيل في الغاز الطبيعي وفي طبقات الجو العليا وبنسب قليلة أيضا.
إن أول استخدام للماء الثقيل يعود إلى العقد الرابع من القرن الماضي في مشروع مانهاتن الأمريكي الشهير والخاص لإنتاج القنبلة النووية وذلك أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، حيث تبين للباحثين ما يمتلكه الماء الثقيل من مميزات فيزيائية وكيميائية هامة جدا، فهو عامل تبريد ممتاز ومنظم للتفاعلات النووية ولا يمتص النيوترونات الموجودة في قلب المفاعل النووي لكون نواة الهيدروجين به تحتوي على نيوترون، وهذا يكسبه ميزة التحكم بالتفاعلات النووية المتسلسلة داخل قضبان الوقود النووي.
يتم إنتاج الماء الثقيل D2o بعدة طرق من أهمها:
1 التقطير الجزئي للماء، والذي يعتمد على الفارق الضئيل في درجة الغليان لنظائر الهيدروجين، وقد استخدمت هذه الطريقة في مشروع مانهاتن الأمريكي.
2 التحليل الكهربائي للماء، ويكون ذلك في خلايا خاصة للتحليل الكهربائي، ويصنع المهبط من الفولاذ ويفصل بحواجز خاصة عن المهبط لتفادي اختلاط الهيدروجين مع الأوكسجين.
3 التبادل الأيوني بين الهيدروجين والماء، ويتم ذلك في أبراج امتصاص متعاكسة خاصة حيث يتم تمرير تيار من ماء البحر من أعلى البرج الى أسفله، وفي نفس الوقت يتم تمرير تيار معاكس من غاز الهيدروجين من أسفل البرج إلى أعلاه، ويعمل الهيدروجين الصاعد على امتصاص الديوتيريوم الموجود في مياه البحار.
4 تقطير الهيدروجين، ويكون ذلك في برج تقطير أولي وآخر ثانوي وعلى درجة حرارة تبلغ 250 درجة سيليسيوس تحت الصفر، يتم في هذه الطريقة فصل نظير الديوتيريوم 2 عن الهيدروجين العادي.
5 تقطير الأمونيا، ويتم على درجة تبلغ 175 درجة سيليسيوس تحت الصفر، حيث يتجمع مركب الأمونيا Nh3 الخفيف في أعلى برج التقطير، بينما يتجمع المركب الثقيل Nd3 في أسفل البرج، ويتم التعامل لاحقا مع المركب Nd3 لزيادة تركيزه.
6 معالجة الغاز الطبيعي، حيث يتم في هذه الطريقة إعادة تركيب الغاز الطبيعي، ويكون ذلك عن طريق تمرير مخلوط من الغاز الطبيعي وبخار الماء في أبراج خاصة تحتوي على عوامل مساعدة، ويتكون نتيجة ذلك مخلوط من غاز الهيدروجين يحتوي على كل من ( H2 + Hd + D2 ) يتم تقطير الناتج وأكسدته للحصول على الديوتيريوم.
إن امتلاك أي دولة لتكنولوجيا إنتاج الماء الثقيل يعتبر خطوة هامة نحو استغلال الطاقة النووية في المجال السلمي أو العسكري، كما يعتبر ذلك جواز سفر لتلك الدولة للدخول في عضوية نادي الدول النووية.

المصدر مجلة المياه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوريعني العبقرينو مختص بيالماء الثقيل


----------



## سعد نوفل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------

